# First Time Sailing



## HuskerDave (Aug 18, 2008)

We bought a boat today and took her out on the Lake (Ray Hubbard in Dallas). Neither of us have ever sailed before, and even though it was very light wind, we had a great time.

We bought a 1981 Pearson 26 One Design. We were able to get around the lake, tack and gybe -- getting in irons or going in circles a few times, but overall felt like we had a good learning experience. It was pretty light wind - probably good for us - and our peak speed was 4 knots - mostly going along at 2 1/2 - 3 knots for the afternoon. We had lots of speed boats zipping past us, and probably a few had a good laugh at our skills, but heck, we've got to learn sometime.

We take the ASA 101 course in 3 weeks down in Galveston Bay and are excited about that. We figure practice, practice, practice on the Lake will give us more confidence when he hit real water and wind. 

I've really enjoyed reading about others' experiences on this forum and am motivated to continue so we can sail like sailors someday.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Welcome aboard. Sounds like you have a good attitude going in, and that's a big step in the right direction.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Congratulations and Good for you ...Glad you had the moxie to just get out there and do it...sounds like my first sail.

Several years ago, my then new neighbor Eric asked me his first day ever mowing his lawn on a new to him ridding lawn mower if I thought that he would tip over doing so. I assured him that my 6 year old daughter hadn't as of yet all summer while she mowed the lawn for the seller. 

Good-on-ya

OH ya...Welcome Aboard Captian..


----------



## Lostmt (Jun 4, 2006)

Good for you. We are learning on Matagorda Bay. We've been out 4 time and love every minute of it. Hopefully tomorrow, weather permitting, we'll be out again. My wife was worried about heeling but after a gust put the rail in the water and our little Starwind 22 rounded right up she thought it was really fun. We have very little power boat traffic to worry about so the bay is pretty much ours to learn in. 

Have fun and fair winds over at the ASA 101 school in Galveston. I hope to get over there some weekend soon to take the class. 


David


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Congrats on jumping right in.. we did the same years ago.

Taking the various ASA courses is not a bad idea, but as you've already begun to discover it is possible to teach yourself how to sail, and if you can enlist the help of an experienced sailor for a few days your learning curve will climb accordingly.

What I would highly recommend is the Power/Sail Squadron courses for all the basics (and more, if you wish) on general marine safety and plotting, charts and navigation. Knowing the meaning of various beacons and buoys is critical, esp if you decide to venture off your lake one day.

Best of luck.. enjoy your new boat.


----------



## kpdii (Jul 30, 2008)

Congratulations, we looked at a Morgan on Ray Hubbard, but bought a Newport on Texoma. 

We are about in the same shape as you, I messed around with Sunfishes and Hobies from about 5th grade through high school, I did a weeks long sailing camp in High School, but that was over 20 years ago and my wife has no experience. She is taking classes Labor Day weekend and the next one on Louisville, I will probably take ASA 101 and 103 from Inland Sail in Oct.

Take care and have fun!

Patton


----------



## Skipaway (Jun 2, 2008)

Uh, how was the sailing course in Galveston?


----------



## HuskerDave (Aug 18, 2008)

*Galveston*

Postponed!

We're aiming to try again in November -- actually the school we are going to reported no damage even though the surge and damage were severe in the surrounding community. The instructor said there was just too much debris in the bay to safely go out, but otherwise, they were fine.


----------

